# BID Suggestion



## Drew (Jan 10, 2015)

Anybody care to throw a number at liquidating a 503 cubic foot block of ice outside in sub Zero temperatures???? Pool is in violation of city code and lender can be fined $500 per day.:whistling2:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I'll do it for $2,500*



Drew said:


> Anybody care to throw a number at liquidating a 503 cubic foot block of ice outside in sub Zero temperatures???? Pool is in violation of city code and lender can be fined $500 per day.:whistling2:


as long as no dimension is larger than 25ft.


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2015)

The said block of ice is 16 ft in diameter and 30 inches thick...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Drew said:


> The said block of ice is 16 ft in diameter and 30 inches thick...


And at the bottom of a pool?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I presume this is an above ground pool? LOTS of Rock Salt. Lots and Lots. Calcium Chloride works also but be careful. Dynamite works also but don't try to pull a permit. Skid steer works too..


----------



## Acmechop (Feb 16, 2014)

Get the chainsaw out it will be easiest and real not take long


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Acmechop said:


> Get the chainsaw out it will be easiest and real not take long



I would agree but there is water beneath that ice I would guess. Dynamite works good 💣💣


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*There's gotta be a dumber way than that.*



Wannabe said:


> I presume this is an above ground pool? LOTS of Rock Salt. Lots and Lots. Calcium Chloride works also but be careful. Dynamite works also but don't try to pull a permit. Skid steer works too..



You're not even tryin'.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We actually have a property out in nowhere on 2.5 acres we are cleaning up this week. We will be using a Bobcat to mow over some weeds, saplings, and yes, a walmart 18' pool with a block of water in it. That's $550 for about 20 minutes of work, including three guys to pick up the pieces when done.

Inside city limits, I would say that first either you or the client needs to be in touch with the code enforcement office. There is always one or two guys in government that can still think and understand weather conditions.
Running two salamanders an opposite ends of the pool, ie 12 and 6 oclock, then rotating to 9 and 3, should do the job.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> We actually have a property out in nowhere on 2.5 acres we are cleaning up this week. We will be using a Bobcat to mow over some weeds, saplings, and yes, a walmart 18' pool with a block of water in it. That's $550 for about 20 minutes of work, including three guys to pick up the pieces when done.
> 
> Inside city limits, I would say that first either you or the client needs to be in touch with the code enforcement office. There is always one or two guys in government that can still think and understand weather conditions.
> Running two salamanders an opposite ends of the pool, ie 12 and 6 oclock, then rotating to 9 and 3, should do the job.


Another fine answer or chainsaw... $2500?!?!? LMAO $600-$750 job and done in less than a few hours.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> We actually have a property out in nowhere on 2.5 Running two salamanders an opposite ends of the pool, ie 12 and 6 oclock, then rotating to 9 and 3, should do the job.


 We have to do these all the time.. (ahhh the joys of farm country)
We use the salamanders as well but we also use the cattle trough heaters.
we have a bunch they are cheap and we just set them on the ice and they melt down quick.. then we pick em up and move em around till we have enough slush to get rid of the pool or cover it or whatever the client wants...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

What kind of violation do they dream up here? It illegal to have a frozen pool?


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

DUH its a "drowning" hazard.:thumbup:



mtmtnman said:


> What kind of violation do they dream up here? It illegal to have a frozen pool?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> What kind of violation do they dream up here? It illegal to have a frozen pool?


Silly rabbit, EPA is outlawing 80% of the woodstoves currently made. They just like to look out for the poor unwashed masses.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Put salt on it....:whistling2::drink:


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> What kind of violation do they dream up here? It illegal to have a frozen pool?


The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Drew said:


> The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after.


You better make sure all your papers are in order before you try to move this block of ice outside the walls of your city!

:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You better make sure all your papers are in order before you try to move this block of ice outside the walls of your city!
> 
> :icon_rolleyes:


Care to elaborate?


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

You should dismantle the pool and remove all the liner you can see, build snow man on top of the block of ice and spray paint happy holiday across the front of it- jk lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Care to elaborate?


I care to.

_"The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after."_

A "use permit" for an above ground pool? Really? Seems a bit Gestapo'ish to me! 
If I want a pool to jump into once in awhile here in Montana, I simply head out to the backyard, crack open a beer & set one up (OK, I watch my wife set one up). No taxes involved. No papers needed.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I care to.
> 
> _"The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after."_
> 
> ...


Got It!
Didn't see the sarcasm button was on with your other post so I was actually wondering if there was a problem with transporting the ice out of City limits! lol. We can't transport Firewood or cut down trees for that matter across county lines so......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I care to.
> 
> _"The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after."_
> 
> ...


I live in town and it's the same here. My neighbors set up a pool last year and I wish they hadn't some things cannot be unseen. Maybe I should petition the city for a privacy fence law to protect my eyes?:thumbup:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

RichR said:


> Got It!
> Didn't see the sarcasm button was on with your other post


Wait..... What?????????? Someone on this board uses sarcasm?
No way!! I call SHENANIGAN'S !!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I live in town and it's the same here. My neighbors set up a pool last year and I wish they hadn't some things cannot be unseen. Maybe I should petition the city for a privacy fence law to protect my eyes?:thumbup:


Hey neighbor!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Hey neighbor!


Loose the hats and throw on some oldies music and that is them!


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

ARRGHH my eyes!!! Somethings you just can't unsee


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> I care to.
> 
> _"The fine is because the pool does not have a use permit & does not have the required fencing to get a use permit. The fine is $100 first day & $500 every day after."_
> 
> ...


YEP! I live in Illinois... "Where Our Governors' Make Our License Plates!"

I will check on that "ice movement" permit.... I almost let that slip by & could have cost me hundreds in fines.:lol: Should also look into the permit to use my chainsaw within 10 miles of a Nursing Home too... Don't want to scare anybody or give away any more of my hard earned $$$ on fines. It's so bad here, the local paper front page yesterday was a full page about banning sledding.:ban:


----------

